# Second Into Darkness Enterprise build - with extras!



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Gang,

I'm trying something different here, so I hope you all will bear with me. 

There has been some activity lately on the painting mask front that I feel needs to be counterbalanced, but I've been thinking of the best way to go about it. I really don't feel like building another 350 refit just to show how to paint a saucer, but I do have another project in mind.

I'm starting on my own "serious" build of the Revell "Into Darkness" Enterprise and I thought it would be a good opportunity to really document the process and at the same time give an over all "how I work with Aztek masks demo" at the same time. 

On my first build, I rushed thru it just to have something to test out the templates on and I built it sort of "out of the box" with minimal lighting and stock decals.

That process also showed me where the kit's problems are and made me think of what I'd like to do differently. 

Which is where the point of this post comes in. I've decided to throw open the curtains and let the sunshine in on just how I'm going to go about building and painting this version 2.0 Enterprise. 

I've started a you tube channel where I will post build videos

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiiEox7-YK3zFuWZ3Nxi2Mw

there's nothing there yet, because I'm still learning that end of the process, but you can look forward to some real time painting done on an actual kit with step by step commentary including how to apply the vinyl to get the best results.

What it won't be:

*Regular* - in content or on a schedule. I've got a day job, so don't look for daily postings. I'll post updates here for a few pictures, but the best way to get updates will be to subscribe to my "channel"

*Exciting* - A lot of my build is literally watching paint dry. 

*Polished* - I don't do "show biz" I also don't white wash or gloss over things when I make a mistake. there are some areas I'm better at than others. I'm sure the electricians out there will have seizures when they see what I'm doing.

What it will (hopefully) be:

*Informative *- this will probably be the best way to showcase my methodology by demonstrating techniques "in the field" so to speak.

to show you where I'm at on the new build and to hopefully whet your appetite, here's a couple of pics from the new build. This is the Inner cage of the secondary hull with the Tenacontrols board located in it as well as the mount for the new base.

enjoy and I hope to see you on the telly


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Excellent, Lou. If you have any more questions about reference or other things regarding the ship, you know my email.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Excellent, Lou. If you have any more questions about reference or other things regarding the ship, you know my email.


funny you should mention that. I sent you a request this very morning


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> funny you should mention that. I sent you a request this very morning


And I replied.  I'll take a look to see what I can find this evening.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome Lou, as I have the tena controls as well. Did you fabricate the plastic slots on the inner pieces that house the board?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Awesome Lou, as I have the tena controls as well. Did you fabricate the plastic slots on the inner pieces that house the board?


yup, I needed to build that cage outside of the hull, so extra strip styrene is what I used


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

First vid is up. not a lot to see but a lot of pontificating


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice Lou, looking forward to your progress . . . . which I'm hoping is like mine: slow, lol. Perhaps I can keep up!!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Lou, I was just viewing your part wash video and wondered if Simple Green might be a good alternative to dish soap for degreasing for model parts. Never tried it on styrene but I have found it to be a potent degreaser when doing automotive repairs and cleaning. Has never damaged the plastic trim on my interior so I would think it would be safe for styrene.

Looking forward to your future updates.
Jim


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Simple green would work as would that purple stuff used for paint stripping. 
they might be overkill, tho. so wear gloves if you are going to use the strong stuff.

as long as it says it's a de-greaser, that's what you're looking for


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Weekend Update*

Hey Gang,
Latest video is up

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiiEox7-YK3zFuWZ3Nxi2Mw/videos

Topics include:
Window masking and bussard lighting 

and here's a picture highlight


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

new update this morning:

Lighting the deflector and aztekking the lower saucer begins

enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiiEox7-YK3zFuWZ3Nxi2Mw


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*another update*

The build progresses smoothly. new videos are up on my You tube channel.
here are some progress pics

the wiring harness has been epoxied to the secondary hull,
the masking/painting of the lower saucer continues and a close up pic of the deflector support. It will have a diffused backing behind the openings.

enjoy


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*yet another update*

Here's a couple of pics of the new build

The big news is that I'm testing a new masking material on the bottom of the saucer. If it goes well, I'll be transitioning over from the black that has served me so well for 10 years.

as you can see, its bright yellow/orange 

I'll let you know how it goes

follow my build at
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiiEox7-YK3zFuWZ3Nxi2Mw/videos


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou, that is cool you are testing new materials. Nothing wrong with a little innovation! I find your video builds very informative and appreciate the time you take to go into such interesting detail. Thanks!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*let there be (fiber optic) LIGHT*

Big update for this weekend.

Most of the painting is done (except for the detail stuff)
Lighting the saucer begins in earnest. Strip lights for the windows, and my first real experiment with Fiber Optics for the running lights and strobes

I must say, it's coming along well
here are a couple of pics and a link to the video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePvB7vNiWpo

enjoy


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Excellent! Mine should be here later this week!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*state of the ship*

Here's a pic of the current state of the ship.
Construction is complete. minor touch up to a few seams remains
Lighting (not shown) is complete
Major painting is complete with only some details to be done
Decals have not been applied. I am still chewing over which ones will be replaced with paint.

:wave:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Looking good Lou. I hope that high res render I sent you was helpful. I did want to mention however, the bussard domes in the movie (Star Trek 2009) are not blue when powered off. They are clear with a very very slight purple transparency. I plan to spray my domes with a VERY light coating of transparent purple paint, and put blue LEDs behind it.

The Into Darkness version however, seems to only be clear domes with no purple transparency. 

However, painting them blue for a model is probably ok if it will be displayed powered off most of the time.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the blue is really there to cover up the circuit boards
in the absence of fan blades, I didn't want to look at "empty " nacelles


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

amazing work, lou.

box it up -- i'll take it.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> the blue is really there to cover up the circuit boards
> in the absence of fan blades, I didn't want to look at "empty " nacelles


Ah, yes, that makes sense.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very cool! Got mine last week. Hi rez renders? Wha?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

JeffG said:


> Very cool! Got mine last week. Hi rez renders? Wha?


PM me your email and I'll send the high res render your way.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice job Lou!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*send out the lifeboats*

Look at this, will ya?

painted, with masks. a hair over 1/8th of an inch square

much superior to the decals


----------



## Dobber (Jul 15, 2009)

Holy cow! That looks amazing!

Chris


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Dobber said:


> Holy cow! That looks amazing!
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris, nice to meet you here. Post the photos of your E when you finish it!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Ready for my Close Up, JJ*

The ship is a mere clear coat away from being finished!
I applied the final decals this afternoon
Look for my wrap-up video on my YouTube page in the next day or so.

the decals are still wet, so forgive the webbing between the letters

Enjoy


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I think that's just about the best build I've seen of this ship, Lou.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is incredible! Looks 10x better than what the box says to do with it! I have to read through your build but where did you get the tiny LEDS for the pennant lights? Smallest I've seen are 1.8mm. 

Anyway fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks for all of the kind words, guys! It was a ton of fun to build

the pennant lights are Fiber optic. I'd done really simple things before, but this was my first real build using them. the pennants are .75 mil and the strobes are 1 mil.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!!! Way to go, Lou. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

The Saga concludes...
Time for the wrap-up video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5yV6drxyn0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUiiEox7-YK3zFuWZ3Nxi2Mw

enjoy


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

An astoundingly beautiful build! Scotty would be proud. Although he still won't sign for the torpedoes!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou, beautiful, beautiful build. I love it. Whoever ends up buying it will be a happy customer indeed. Also, I hope you continue making videos. I have enjoyed watching them so much.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulation for the excelent job, Lou!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

A second thought on this design after seeing the shapes in person is that despite some negative opinions, it actually looks rather elegant (IMO) to some degree. In other words, it almost looks better in front of you than it does on screen. But then I never really had an issue with the design, so take my comments with a grain of salt if you wish.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful build, Lou. And thanks for all the cool vinyl. Awesome.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice, Lou! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah....GORGEOUS work!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work Lou!!

That comment about you not being in the same league as "Pro" Modelers...NONSENSE my friend!!Don't sell yourself short!:thumbsup:


----------

